# Picking a short term spot. (1-3 Days)



## Arapala

As some of you may know, i am a total travel noob. At least i have no REAL LIFE travel experience. I am going to start going on little trips by myself just with my bike. I am going to need to find wooded areas to sleep at for a night or two possibly. Any tips? as far as staying away from ground dew, slugs, and shit like that? Any tips at in really.

Thanks.


----------



## Angela

Portable travel hammocks work great for staying out of the slugs and ground dew or just a plain old sleeping pad usually works just fine both of which you can find discussions of in some of the old gear threads.


----------



## 614 crust

Tarps are great too


----------



## Beegod Santana

Step 1: Lay out tarp

Step 2: Sleep on tarp

Step 3 (optional): In case of rain, sleep under tarp.


----------



## finn

Since you have no REAL LIFE experience, let me tell you that wooded areas have trees. Some of the trees may be dead or have dead branches in them. Avoid them.


----------



## 614 crust




----------



## Arapala

ohhh scary!


----------



## wartomods

seriously are you worried about slugs ???


----------



## Mogwai

A girl I know woke up with a slug on her lips a few weeks ago. At least she wasn't sleeping with her mouth open.


----------



## Play.It.Fast

Tarps do tend to collect dew, and get moist. 
Like 'Finn' said watch out for snags, and widowmakers. 
Slugs, Spiders, Mosquitos, All insects for that matter are pretty much unavoidable. 
Unless you burrito yourself up, or have a lightweight tent.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

A lot of times you find slugs in your empty beer cans in the morning. haha


----------



## wartomods

Stewart when you are travelling i advise you to not sleep more than on night at the same spot.


----------



## wildboy860

one big word of advice.... make sure no one can see you especially while your sleeping


----------



## Dirty Rig

Tip #1: Just because it looks secluded and inconspicuous in the dark does NOT necessarily mean the same in the daytime. Lots of rude awakenings in a spot that looked a lot cushier, warmer, and darker when I was drunk.

Tip #2: Take traffic into account. If it's a Tuesday, that construction yard you've been thinking about camping in is gonna be a lot busier the next morning than a Sunday morning...

Tip #3: Bug spray does nothing for ants.


----------



## Mogwai

I woke up to ants biting me once. Those were some welts.


----------



## metalsquatter

i sleep behind mcdonalds sometimes noone bothers me


----------



## Monkeywrench

Who worries about slugs? You know how many punk points you get for picking those fuckers off in front of people? 

Kidding. 

-Brown tarps and some para-cord (sp?) are a good idea, slightly more cammo than the bright ass blue.

-You should try and get a couple hundred yards (at LEAST) into the woods as to avoid police, drivers, hikers and random assholes who might spot you. If you're gonna have a fire or a hobo stove, even further! You might think you're Rambo by night--but spot houses and joggers by morning. Not good. 

-Try and check to see if it's a National Park. If it is, stay ninja because I know plenty of kids who've landed themselves tickets and charges for trespassing on federal property or some ridiculous shit. LEAVE NOTHING. 

-Remember, if you land in trouble, or get woken up by a ranger, police, whatever... you're a hiker. Also, a stupid hiker. The more clueless you seem to be of hiking culture, the harder you'll stroke the person's ego and have them forget all about your trespassing. This has gotten me out of countless situations.

Best of luck.


----------



## Rstank

what wooded area in specific are you talking about crashing in?


----------



## iamwhatiam

Some things that haven't been mentioned:

1) Always shake your shoes, socks, jacket, etc out before you put them back on in the morning. or shake your blankets/bag before you climb in them to sleep. (spiders,centipedes,snakes, depending on where you are.

2) Try to find a spot before dark. Or carry a flashlight (which you should anyways). It sucks finding out you slept on a pile of shit, used condoms/toilet paper, or dead animal remains.

3) Avoid tall grasses or trees which are known to harbor lots of ticks. (but like any bugs - they are unavoidable for the most part)

4) Unless you're out in the country and don't have to worry about it - Tie your shit up in a way that you can hear someone tryin to sneak off with it or in a way that discourages them from stealin from you.

5) This is common sense but - Avoid sleeping in or near someone else's camp or if it looks like its still being used. Or somewhere that looks heavily trafficked.

6) Depending on where you are, don't sleep with food next to you or in your pack (brave/hungry racoons, bears, ants, etc). Tie it up in a tree and don't have any opened packages or leftovers on you especially.

7) Don't sleep in ditches or in depressions of the land that may flood or collect water if it rains overnight. Or somewhere where it will be soggy ground if it rains.

8) Always be prepared for rain.

9) I like to sleep with either a knife ready right by me, or some kind of weapon to use if anyone fucks with me in the night. It just gives me better sense of security and helps me sleep better but that's just me.

10) Like someone else mentioned be mindful of snags and deadfall from the trees. Especially if it's going to storm or it is windy, avoid sleeping right under trees or under the trajectory of falling rocks/debris.

11) For christ sake man, pack out your trash. Don't leave yer litter. And please please please bury your shit in a hole somewhere out of the way. I hate it when people don't do that, it stinks the place up and attracts flies.

that's all i can think up at the moment. have fun.

"Lets Walk With The Earth, Instead of On Her" ~


----------



## Dirty Rig

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, great spot that's helped me out in a pinch many times:

CHURCHES!

Churches and synagogues usually sit on a decent amount of land outside major metropolitan cities (playground, back or side yard, etc), and until they get in large groups, church-going Christians are generally kind and generous people. If you roll out your sleeping bag or some cardboard in an out-of-the-way spot on church property, you'll usually be pretty welcomed. Sometimes they've even found me the next morning and brought me inside for coffee and a small meal. Once, I was camping behind a church in Delaware when we were woken up by a (very polite!) police officer. He informed us that, although the church expressed its hospitality, the custodian was trying to mow the yard and didn't want to be rude and wake us up! Now, I can't speak for every church or place of worship, but they're kinda there to help the down-on-their-luck, and often eager to do so. Be sure to thank them if that's the case! Good karma goes a long way with those types of folk.


----------



## Dirty Rig

okay, i realized now that the above post isn't exactly "wilderness squatting", but suck my dick. it's a good spot.


----------



## st1tch

Do you guys usually bring a light tent? Or is it usually more hassle then it's worth?


----------



## wartomods

if you are going to spend a lot time in a city, nah.
But a single wall tent or a tarp is something to have on the road or country, i prefer the tent for total insect isolation.A bit more weight though.


----------



## Teko

From a backpacker's point of view, a parachute hammock, (weighs less than 1lb) some come with bug nets and a small tarp and rope will keep you bone dry, even wind proof. All that together should bring you out to less than 2lbs. Add a mummy bag and you've got outdoor sleeping with comfort. But like I said, that's for country and shit, that probably wouldn't fly so well in a city atmosphere and such..


----------



## Pheonix

if you like garlic pack plenty of garlic powder (make sure it's only garlic and not salt with a little garlic in it) and flavor every meal with as much as you can stand. with garlic in the bloodstream no biting insects will mess with you.


----------



## EastCoast315

Excellent thread, I'll use all of this info.

For fires, make a dakota fire hole. Google it, its a pretty good way of keeping smoke to a minimum.
Always set your hammock at least 4 feet off the ground
In setting a pack, make sure its as light as possible. If you are ever bored at home and have your gear with you, set up camp fully in the backyard and practice speed packing it into your bag as fast as humanly possible. If you get good at this it will probably come in handy.


----------



## DCLXVI

It was mentioned already, but look into a camping hammock. The only issue with them is that it's slightly more difficult to camp invisibly, but you get so many new options in return. They're comfortable, easy to setup, and you can find endless places to sleep, as long as you're not stuck in a wasteland, in which case you can just sleep on the rainfly/tarp with your sleeping bag.


----------



## Isa Pizza

ha all i have to say is be prepared to walk a long way out of town sometimes.


----------



## sickofitall

YouTube - wildernessoutfitters's Channel
this is a vid with sum good tips on camp selection. this is a great youtube channel with alot of useful information on wilderness self reliance, and i highly recommend taking a look at the vids.


----------



## Diagaro

this thread makes me lol
I'm doin the tarp thang wish i had one of those hammocs though
i seen a kid post up between a no parking sign and a fire hydrant right in front of gargoyle store on telegraph in bezerkley one night made it till the morning when the shop keeper told him to beat it


----------



## Beegod Santana

Funny story about churches, my friend once crashed behind a church in seattle and woke up to the preacher kicking him in the head yelling at him to get moving. Guess he'd had it with the dirty kids.


----------



## Diagaro

Yea never in the city limits of any major city is is a good idea to church squat
9 of 10 times the first person that finds you is a grounds keeper that is barely payed and he sees sleeping folk like us 1 to 50 times a month = he just calls the cops +/- vagrancy ticket or jail

similarly i fucked up
though i have my tarp and expected rain (sleept in/on/under my tarp) I is wet and coldits obvious that i am not ready fofr hte AT i need a mess kit and perhapse a small tent. i fucking hate mosquitos!!! not one bit me this morning as i lay with just a breathing hole from under my tarp and yet most i killed were full of blood . . . half a mile from civ what teh hells blood were thease invertebrate vampiric assholes filled with - makes me wanna spew


----------

